# Babies update...



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Tornado and Storm 2nd clutch









Berlin and Hurricane's 1st clutch









Michael Angelo and Pinky's 2nd clutch plus adopted baby (white) that was scalped while it was on the floor.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pharaoh and Axel's babies









Jewel and Leonardo's 1st clutch with dad (Leonardo) in the back


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have quite a gorgeous variety! I especially love the ones that are white with the bits of red; I only have one like that and another couple that are similar. It's one of my favorite patterns. Hope the scalped baby does well, seems to be in good hands with foster siblings and foster mom.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Eze! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Eric* those babies are well grown man...Pha-Xel's babies are my choices...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

some updates...

Berlin and Hurricane's babies









Michael Angelo and Pinky's babies with their adopted one









Blu (his mate Robin) on their 2 foster babies


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

more.....

Leonardo and Jewel's babies



























Pharaoh and Axel's babies


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Berlin and Hurricane's babies










Tornado and Storm's 2nd clutch










Robin (Blu's mate with their adopted babies) Look good and you'll see 2 heads and 1 butt sticking out from under her.


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful babies...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's Berlin's and Hurricane's babies now


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the markings on the Michael Angelo/Pinky white "adoptee"


----------

